# New tool "Deulen Safety Fence"



## almost Gifted (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get the "Deulen Safety Fence" seen on YouTube and what do they cost?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1zpOUeJeM4


----------

